# Smart Collection selecting months



## thommy (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi

I'm trying to collect all my best (4-5 stars) of each month all years in a smart collection.
Tryed my best but failed - anyone have any ideas how to do it?
That is 12 collections - from "Best of January - all years" to "Best of December - all years".
If not possible - would there be any plugins that could do the trick?

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 6, 2019)

It’s possible, but takes quite a bit of work. Create a smart collection that uses ‘Any’ for the different criteria, then define a date range for each year, so for January you’ll have to use a range of 01 jan - 31 jan for each year in the catalog.

The ‘Any Filter’ plugin should be able to do this, but not as a smart collection. Any Filter Lightroom Plugin


----------



## thommy (Jan 6, 2019)

ok, thanks a lot!!
But what about the star ratings 4 - 5?

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 6, 2019)

thommy said:


> But what about the star ratings 4 - 5?


You can add that too in the smart collection (but that requires a slightly different setup) and also in the 'Any Filter' search criteria.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 6, 2019)

My Search and Replace plugin does it too, breaking out each bit of the time so you can filter/SC by month, day of month, hour, minute etc. You don't have to buy it to use this function.


----------



## thommy (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm not sure how to do as you suggest Johan. 
Would it be possible to send a screen shot whenever you have time?

John - I will look into your plugin. Might become handy for other things as well.

Thommy


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 8, 2019)

It's a Swiss army knife, Thommy!

This shows how one can use the Refresh Workflow Filters command. Apart from the month, here I can see that 129 images don't yet have captions, and I can also filter by caption. Where you see "Autumn colours in Mane" twice, I am wondering why this should be, and I often find typos or errors by investigating further (though it may be that they are genuinely different captions that start the same). I can also see how many keywords I've entered, here telling me I've not keyworded enough, and even the total length of the export keywords (some stock agencies impose limits).

Update - to prove my point, just looking at the screenshot I noticed the misspelling "Borrwodale"


----------



## thommy (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks Johan!
The filtering is not a problem (yet). I can manage that.
I'm trying to create a smart collection/s or regular collection with my 4-5 rated images for each month/each year.
Or am I missing something?

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2019)

thommy said:


> Thanks Johan!
> The filtering is not a problem (yet). I can manage that.
> I'm trying to create a smart collection/s or regular collection with my 4-5 rated images for each month/each year.
> Or am I missing something?
> ...


Seems you are indeed missing something. I didn't say anything about filtering. I said you can create a smart collection for that, but it's a bit cumbersome. Here's how it would look for January and the last three years. Note that you have to hold down the Alt-key when you click on the plus icon for the second criterium in order to get the extra option needed to split into an 'Any' and an 'All' part.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 8, 2019)

This is the equivalent using the plugin. And so on.


----------



## thommy (Jan 8, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> Seems you are indeed missing something. I didn't say anything about filtering. I said you can create a smart collection for that, but it's a bit cumbersome. Here's how it would look for January and the last three years. Note that you have to hold down the Alt-key when you click on the plus icon for the second criterium in order to get the extra option needed to split into an 'Any' and an 'All' part.
> 
> View attachment 12042


Great, Johan!
Exactly what I was looking for.
Thanks a lot for helping me.

Thommy


----------



## thommy (Jan 8, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> This is the equivalent using the plugin. And so on.
> 
> View attachment 12043


Thanks John!
I will look inte the plugin this evening 

Thommy


----------

